# EuroSizzle



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

To all our ChefTalk friends in GB and Europe: How are you doing in this terrible heatwave? A friend of ours just moved to the Lot region of France in April and it's been 109 (F) !!! And AC is not as prevelant there (he certainly doesn't have any) as it is here.
For the chefs: how has the weather affected business? What about product? The farmers must really be suffering.
For everyone: how are you all holding up?


----------



## hedder (May 26, 2003)

I live in Germany and the heat wave is terrrible. It was 105 yesterday, and you are right, we don't have A/C.. Shops close early, animals are haveing a hard time. We have gone to this one place to eat every friday for the last 7 years, and it was the first time very few people where in there. the ones that were, were out side. It was funny on the local news they where telling people not to worry, that they had enough beer for everyone.. Germans love their beer..I guess somewhere a rumor got started that because of the weather they where running out..


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Hello Phoebe,it`s certainly been warm over here in Britain.I`ve heard a lot of people complaining about the weather.I don`t share their view as i`m accustomed to the heat. People here like to talk about the weather,maybe it`s an old British habit.Sales of bottled water are extremely high at the moment.People with heart problems as well as those with severe asthma are having an awful time!!

The heat is causing problems on our rail networks,there are speed restrictions due to the risk of the rails bending in the heat.This isn`t a joke,there are also problems on the London Underground system,which is a poor equivalent of the Paris Metro.Temperatures of 120C have been recorded on this service.This usually occurs when the trains have to stop in the tunnels due to red signals ahead.A report today from the Meteorological Society(the weather pepole) say the chances of higher temperatures "are better than 50-50".
I`m glad that i won`t be at work for the next four weeks,as i`ll be holiday,lucky me!!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Hotter than the devils armit. Although the humidity isnt too bad not like say working in Louisianna. Freezers breaking down & temperature in kitchen bad. 

The national catering magazine says that there is no illegal working temperature so I just make ice smoothies & stuff to cool us all down.

Still the gardens are nice & my apple trees cropped early with 25 bin bags full & counting. My juicer nearly blew its fuse !

We Brits complain when its hot & moan when its cold so what the heck. Its dreadfull !


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was in Germany in 83 and 84, the last heat wave. Seemed just like home, but the natives were hating it.

Phil


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I`ve just seen a report on the news concerning the heatwave. The French health minister has resigned following extensive criticism of his departments handling of the influx of hospital patients.He has stated that France`s hospitals were not able to deal with a problem on this scale.

I like hot weather but i can`t stand being cold!
Mike,have a look at page 6 of last weeks Caterer magazine,there`s an interesting article on working temperatures.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Leo, thats where I was quoting from.
I do agree that its a health risk , but you do get used to it.


----------

